# Outlook 2007: reminder ERROR



## zibmak (Aug 27, 2008)

When I open the outlook, an error message appears which reads: "There was a problem reading one or more reminders. Some reminders may not appear."

I would appreciate if someone suggests a solution


----------



## RatFam (Jan 30, 2009)

I have the same problem. I have not figured out what causing it but I search around and check back here. Can anyone else help?


----------



## Tazrox (Mar 9, 2009)

Close Outlook, then Start, Run and type Outlook.exe /cleanreminders [enter].

Do you use recurring appointments? This issue can come up if a change to a reminder was made and was not accepted. The bad part, you would have to go through each reminder and check it. MS KB to do that is 195748, pretty much works with every version of Outlook.


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

go to calendar => click view -> current view -> all appointments. check and delete the corrupt ones.


----------



## RatFam (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks, I tried to /cleanreminders and it worked until the next reminder occurred. I was hoping to avoid looking at each appointment because there are quite a few. Just out of curiosity, if I do go through each appointment reminder is there a way to identify the corrupt ones. The only indication I get is the pop when I open Outlook.


----------

